#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-17
<kermit> where's the notice that this channel is being logged publicly?
<kermit>  We would like to remind
<kermit> - you that unauthorized public logging of channels on the
<kermit> - network is prohibited. Public channel logging should only
<kermit> - take place where the channel owner(s) has requested this
<kermit> - and users of the channel are all made aware (if you are
<kermit> - publically logging your channel, you may wish to keep a
<kermit> - notice in topic and perhaps as a on-join message).
<tonyyarusso> Users should be aware that IRC is logged, just by nature.  We don't need to cave to emma's demands here.
<kermit> emma influenced that policy??
<kermit> its a freenode policy now, anyway, so you do have to cave
<kermit> that paste is from the MOTD
<tonyyarusso> yeah....spent plenty of time annoying the hell out of everyone for it too.
<tonyyarusso> "you may wish to" doesn't sound like "have to" to me.
<kermit> "and users of the channel are all made aware" is before the 'you may wish to'
<tonyyarusso> Hey users, there's bot in /names with "log" in it's nick.  Do the math.
<tonyyarusso> There.
<kermit> unless thats on a timer, thats not adhering to the policy
<tonyyarusso> We're not going to spam people pointlessly.
<kermit> i agree, a timer would be a bad approach
<kermit> the suggestions in the MOTD would be better
<kermit> (that i pasted above)
<tonyyarusso> Those are all just as annoying.
<tonyyarusso> If anyone asks, just /msg ubottu logs
<tonyyarusso> although we're actually in the former link currently.
<kermit> what link?
<tonyyarusso> in the factoid
<kermit> what factoid?
<tonyyarusso> See 00:30:34
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-18
<netbook> Wait topic link is about a Massachusetts loco
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> wth, you're right.  Did I manage to fail at copy and paste?
<tonyyarusso> netbook: oh, they changed they're URL format without backwards compatibility :(
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Have a read:  http://ubuntu-us.org/2009/12/06/what-individuals-can-do-for-their-loco-team/
<tonyyarusso> There we go.
<netbook> nice
<Takyoji> In case if others haven't seen the petition yet: http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/acta/acta-declaration
<Takyoji> Is there any difference between PGP, GPG, and GnuPG?
<Takyoji> Erm, I guess GPG = GnuPG
<Takyoji> So GnuPG is just an open implementation of PGP?
<Takyoji> Repeat; in case if I missed anything.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: basically, yes.
<Takyoji> Any reason why meaningful software version updates aren't ever available in the Ubuntu repositories ever?
<Takyoji> For example; VLC 1.1.2 not being available; instead, 1.0.6 is only available, which even the VideoLAN team implies it's outdated: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Takyoji> So for now I guess my web browser has to be the video player for locally stored WebM files..
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Because the VideoLAN team either missed the feature freeze cutoff or failed to follow up with overstretched package maintainers.
<tonyyarusso> !info vlc maverick | Takyoji
<lubotu1> Takyoji: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1+exp1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1998 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<wildmustangs> I was wondering if I could get some help with getting a ltsp sever working
<wildmustangs> is there any one who can help with terminal server set up
<Takyoji> I'm a bit unfamiliar with setting up LTSP
<tonyyarusso> If he comes back, there is someone on the mailing list who has extensive LTSP experience.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-19
<Takyoji> *cough hint cough* http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=153190131361740
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent subtitle format that isn't patent-encumbered or anything stupid?
<tonyyarusso> alt="Some text here"
<Takyoji> I'm talking about for video. :P
<Takyoji> I suppose WebSRT is the only suitable thing for my case.
<Takyoji> Random thought: wouldn't it be convenient if the window manager had like a "snap to grid" concept with resizing windows?
<Takyoji> moving/resizing*
<Takyoji> I remember some Windows Server elitist that said command line is only for the nostalgic. xP
<Takyoji> of some overweight representative of a local company in Faribault, whom had issues trying to start up the desktop he did the presentation on, at a 'career exploration' day thing.
<Obsidian1723> how does his being overweight relate to his closed-mindedness?
<Takyoji> whom implied if you ever want to get into technology, people will only care about Microsoft certifications (and I'm not exaggerating)
<Takyoji> Well, alright, that was off-topic
<Obsidian1723> and that was rather judmental too.
<Obsidian1723> You can't complain of closed-minds if you yourself haveo ne as well.
<kermit> it totally relates, both are evidence of a long list of cognative biases, of which was the point.
<Obsidian1723> No, it doesn't.
<Obsidian1723> Weight has zero to do with closed-mindedness.
<Takyoji> Again, I had no intent of mocking those with obesity.
<Takyoji> By the way, do those whom sell Windows licenses typically get it cheaper, to have markup, to have it equate the common price?
<Obsidian1723> A fair comparisson would be to say that the guy was judgemental in support of MS/Windows, ruling out other solutions; and Takyoji was judgmental towards overweight people. Not trying to start shyte, just saying kermit, if you are going to compare, do like vs like, that's all.
<Takyoji> (random curiosity)
<Obsidian1723> Anyway........... moving onward.
<Obsidian1723> Tak, OEMs get it cheaper I know..
<Obsidian1723> but do you mean does the average Best buy employee get a discount? no.
<Obsidian1723> That's why there are VLKs, those also get a discount too.
<Takyoji> I'm just curious as to why typical retailers of hardware avoiding Linux and cling to selling Microsoft-based platforms, even when the use case is as simple as a webserver that'll be seldom touched.
<Takyoji> and wondering if it's based upon profit from selling Windows-based equipment
<Takyoji> Specifically servers.
<Obsidian1723> nah
<Takyoji> There's a church ministry that has a static website that's hosted on IIS which also has Exchange.
<Obsidian1723> old Bill hanings had OEM licensing since the begin
<Takyoji> Nobody ever interacts with the actual server and just work via FTP
<kermit> Takyoji: its becuase of about 15% of these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases
<kermit> Takyoji: and, as you correctly identified, are also substantialy the set of biases that relate to obescity
<Takyoji> Which kills really the point of a Windows Server; considering to my understanding people favor such due to the straightforward GUI for configuring IIS
<kermit> hmm more like 50% of that list
<Obsidian1723> In 75, when MS started, and shortly thereafter, Bill and MS bought QDOS, Quick and Dorty Operating System. They they converted it into MS-DOS, or Micro-Soft Disk Operating System, then did the OEM licensing with vendors at the time to secure their place as the OS provider as the de facto standard.
<Obsidian1723> Dirty..correcting my typo
<Takyoji> but if they're just poking at it via FTP, and paying the vendor that gave them the physical server a load of money for "maintaining" the server, whereas the details of what's "maintained" is undisclosed..
<Takyoji> QDOS was their attempt at an OS, then they bought DOS from some random person and rebranded it as MS-DOS, right?
<Takyoji> (just never heard of QDOS before)
<Obsidian1723> No, they bought QDOS, added to it and re-branded it as MS-DOS after some cloding and cleanup work on it.
<Obsidian1723> The future in software as far as licensing goes is SAaS.
<Takyoji> Anyway, other point being, I find it awkward that they say it's "what the customer wants" even though many never really exclusively requested such, and also as to why there's so much "maintenance and servicing" they get paid for each server.
<Takyoji> even when the case is as simple as a webserver
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Takyoji> I don't mind if someone wants Windows, that's fine. But it seems like force-feeding when not specifically implied considering they seem to have a lot of overhead costs associated.
<Takyoji> and I shall be leaving to go to the Steele County Fair
<Obsidian1723> cools. have fun.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-22
<help[96]> does anybody know how to download and install new modules for drupal in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> help[96]: Certainly.
<tonyyarusso> The same way you do in any other distro - with wget and tar.
<help[96]> hmm...okay, i'm new to ubuntu...so i usually use sudo apt-get
<help[96]> but i don't think i can do that with modules
<tonyyarusso> As you should, but the Drupal modules are not in the repositories.
<tonyyarusso> Drupal itself is, but not its add-ons.
<help[96]> yeah, so what's the process for wget and tar?
<tonyyarusso> In your Drupal directory (/usr/share/drupalsomething), you'll see a sites/ directory.
<tonyyarusso> In that either you'll have an all/ directory, or you can make one, with a modules/ subdirectory.
<tonyyarusso> cd into that, the wget URLofthemodule, then tar zxf file.tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> When you visit admin/build/modules, it will show up in the list.  viola.
<help[96]> hmm...so, in the sites/ directory, i just see a default/ directory
<tonyyarusso> or that
<help[96]> so...should i put the modules/ directory under the default/ directory?
<tonyyarusso> help[96]: There are many, many ways of managing the sites/ tree.  It would do you well to read the Drupal documentation about that.
<tonyyarusso> You can start by using default/, but you probably don't want to keep doing that.
<help[96]> okay...i'll check out the documentation a bit, too
<help[96]> i think i was getting ahead of myself
<help[96]> hey! it popped up!  thanks so much!
<andrew_708476> Is anyone any good with Ubuntu that doesn't mind helping because I have a few problems
<tonyyarusso> !ask | andrew_708476
<lubotu1> andrew_708476: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyyarusso> It's hard for us to know if we're "good" with your problem until we know what it is.  ;)
<tonyyarusso> I guess we fail at telepathy :(
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-15
<Takyoji[laptop]> Have we honestly just gone from Firefox 3.x to Firefox 6.x in less than a year...?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-16
<Takyoji> Anyone know how to fix a harddrive from being 512B sector size to 4KB sector size?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I don't think you can change that.
<tonyyarusso> It's a low-level format done at the factory.
<Takyoji> No, the hardware IS 4K
<Takyoji> WDC WD1001FALS
<Takyoji> Unless if you can find information that it isn't 4K sector
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<Takyoji> It's how Ubuntu set it to be aligned by default when formatted, I believe.
<tonyyarusso> Check the mkfs man page.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-19
<Takyoji> Has Dell provided Ubuntu 10.04 yet? xP
<Takyoji> Awkward, I've found a USB keyboard with a rather awkward issue
<Takyoji> You press one key, and it'll send the character code for each key in the column or next to it
<Takyoji> So you press 'y' and you get '67ygh' as a result
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Takyoji> Sounds more like a controller issue in the keyboard, yes?
<Takyoji> Rather than something shorting on the board, or?
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking bad keys/connections in the keyboard.
<tonyyarusso> As in, it's actually closing the switches for all 5 when you press in one spot.
<h00k> It sounds like a bad board on the keyboard
<h00k> er, in.
<Takyoji> It may have been exposed to a substance, so, not sure if that may be the cause.
<Takyoji> My father usually grabs things from a private school that are usually just being ridden of
<Takyoji> Such as the 17" LCD I also got for free. xP
<Takyoji> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009117
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-20
<FloatingGoat> H8
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<tonyyarusso> Hey there
<FloatingGoat> Hi again
<Takyoji> Software Freedom Day on Sept 17, it's coming up and it would be nice to materialize an idea of something to do.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-21
<Takyoji> Anyone recommend a specific versatile Bluetooth dongle?
<FloatingGoat> hey :D
<Takyoji> Nobody don't want you here. D:
<Takyoji> I kid, of course.
<Takyoji> And prior to your entry:
<Takyoji> (05:23:57 PM) Takyoji: Software Freedom Day on Sept 17, it's coming up and it would be nice to materialize an idea of something to do.
<Takyoji> (11:15:32 PM) Takyoji: Anyone recommend a specific versatile Bluetooth dongle?
<Takyoji> Now I remember all the reasons I hate Unity, and NOT A SINGLE THING HAS CHANGED
<Takyoji> All the bugs, issues, semantic errors, and so on are still all the same
<Takyoji> That's it! I'm switching to Arch!
<Takyoji> Specifically, it's HORRIBLE for any setup with more than one screen
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-08-15
<XSDN> Hello from Bemidji!
<tonyyarusso> Howdy XSDN
<tonyyarusso> Mahtomedi (Twin Cities) here.
<XSDN> Hi there tonyyarusso
<XSDN> How was the humidity there today
<tonyyarusso> Beastly
<tonyyarusso> Went to the Twins game - very sweaty.
<XSDN> Ugh
<XSDN> Its still awful here
<tonyyarusso> Hooray air conditioning
<mcsteve> It's well over 100f in my bedroom.
<XSDN> Oh air conditioning, you truely understand me
<XSDN> I'm sorry to hear that mcsteve
<tonyyarusso> I'm down to a lovely 70 :)
<tonyyarusso> Over a hundred indoors sounds...hazardous.
<mcsteve> yeah, it's sure not pleasant
